# Expats in Tarragona region



## Kiusakaisa (May 27, 2012)

Hi all, 

I'm actually not very new expat in Tarragona/Spain, but lately found myself in need for more socializing with expats, especially in English  . Are there anybody around here?


----------



## samcos (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, I'm in Amposta approx 5-6 times a year. Sam


----------

